# Real or Fake Big Bang Gold 44mm



## hublot9911 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Your first post and not even a 'Hello'?!


----------



## hublot9911 (Apr 11, 2017)

Wasn't aware of the formalities. Hello!


----------



## hublot9911 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Looks real, right? Amazing Gold Hublot Big Bang 44mm. Excellent pictures.*

Need help. Please let me know if you have suspicion this is fake. Thank you so much!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Looks real, right? Amazing Gold Hublot Big Bang 44mm. Excellent pictures.*

Is seems all Hublot's have the word GENEVE under their name on the face...I don't see it on yours. I'm no expert.


----------



## hublot9911 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Looks real, right? Amazing Gold Hublot Big Bang 44mm. Excellent pictures.*

Good eye. I hadn't even noticed that. I see that some other Hublot watches don't have it either though so not 100% sure.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: Looks real, right? Amazing Gold Hublot Big Bang 44mm. Excellent pictures.*

I couldn't find a "Big Bang" without one though. If you can find one in "that" category is when it should give you comfort. I didn't find ANY without one in all the high end watches and I did look at quite a few. Although, I didn't check any of their cheaper (?) watches. Good Luck !! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Looks real, right? Amazing Gold Hublot Big Bang 44mm. Excellent pictures.*

The Hublot Big Bang Gold Titanium 44mm have the Hublot logo in "golden" letters, not white as it appears to be here. And, yes, Geneve is missing.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: Looks real, right? Amazing Gold Hublot Big Bang 44mm. Excellent pictures.*

I don't know this model, but a simple google image search would indicate that there are several aspects that may not be correct.


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

It has all the right tells for a genuine piece. There are fakes that mirror that movement but they have not been able to copy that specific balance wheel. Also the DW is not recessed. The engravings on the back and very clean and defined. Again my vote is that its a gen piece.


----------



## chrisboulas (Sep 8, 2011)

Call your AD with the serial number on the watch and have them tell you.


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

What's the latest OP? Curious to know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Run the numbers through an AD and go in to authenticate if possible. There are such good fakes out there you never know, I wouldn't take the chance on such a high valued purchase.


----------



## Vural (Apr 30, 2012)

it looks fake


----------



## vindicate (Nov 29, 2017)

looks real enough. but i'm not an expert


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like the real deal but the "Geneve" not being present under the hublot logo gives me a bit of concern. Besides that, it looks like is the real deal. The subdial spacing is correct, etc. Like many said here, there are new fakes that are identical to the real deal. The best thing you could do if the watch happens to be in your area is to take it or meet with the owner at an hublot AD and they will authenticate the piece.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

vindicate said:


> looks real enough. but i'm not an expert


Its FAKE
without any doubt
adam


----------

